# Here It Comes



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

GUYS IN CT,NJ, SOUTHERN NY,MASS,VT, AND LONG ISLAND GAS YOUR TRUCKS UP.. COULD BE A BIG WEEKEND FOR A LOT OF YOU. 12 INCHES WILL CRIMPLE YOU GUYS DOWN THAT WAY. IM SURE EVERYONE IS EXCITED FOR IT TO COME. HAPPY SNOW

http://headlines.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?article=1


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Thanks keep jinxing us


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

does this mean I should actually put some ballast in my truck?


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

no put the plow away that way it will snow


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

*keep the faith*

Ihope we get it this time where long overdue and i,m hoping its a big one.


----------



## jeff45 (Jan 28, 2006)

that meens im stuck in the dam bobcat all weekend payup


----------



## pools&plowingct (Nov 18, 2005)

12 inches won't cripple much but its gonna make my back pocket fatter so i might walk with a limp i can handle it lol


----------

